# "Cannot start application installer"



## pierce_moffett (May 1, 2010)

Hello, I got a new computer today with Windows 7, and am having a lot of problems with devices. The computer does not have a working internet connection right now because my USB wireless adapter does not seem to work for it.

But my problem right now is that I am trying to install the print driver for a Brother 7820N multifunction printer/scanner/fax.On the Brother website they have a print driver package with installer. I downloaded the installer on another computer and saved it to a USB drive. But when I try to install it on the Windows 7 machine, I get a message saying " Cannot start application installer. ["C:\users\[my name]\documents\data\disk1\setup.exe" /clone_wait/10X9]

Can anyone give me a suggestion of what to do next?

The computer itself is a Gateway Core-i5, off-the-shelf machine from Fry's.

I have a fair amount of experience using XP, but none with Windows 7.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Try right clicking on the file and select "Run as Administrator" This may help.


----------



## pierce_moffett (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the. suggestion -- I did try that and got the same error message


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you download the driver installer for windows 7?
Windows XP Drivers DO NOT tend to work with windows 7 but some vista drivers are compitable with seven.(Download the correct drivers)
Check the manufacturers site for windows 7 drivers.


----------



## BillVB (May 1, 2010)

Try running the application in Compatibility, or right-click it and, if it's there, select 'Troubleshoot Compatibility'.


----------



## pierce_moffett (May 1, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions. I tried troubleshooting compatibility, and still get the same message: "cannot start application installer." 

This is the Windows 7 driver, which I downloaded from the Brother website. I had to download the driver to a different computer and put it in a USB drive, then I transferred it to the new computer and tried to run the installer but it does not run.


----------



## pierce_moffett (May 1, 2010)

The problem is solved -- I played around with it some more and was able to get it to install. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Please let us know the problem was solved.
Please mark this as solved.


----------

